# Extreme Energy 6-hour shot



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.extremeenergy6hourshot.com/

Just had a shot of this, and I must say this stuff threw me for a loop! It gave me a wicked buzz and made me feel like I was going pass out all at the same time. I didn't feel like my heart was going to explode or anything; just a real funky feeling. I'll probably just hit an expresso next time!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds like I want to stay away from that one.
I like this stuff, just like they advertise, energy boost with-out the crash later.
http://www.5hourenergy.com/
I like a shot of this stuff in the afternoon, helps me stay awake for the drive home..:z

Did it make your sticker peck out Jimmy??:r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i tried one of those ONCE....it was the wackest experience evar!!
not 10 seconds after downing the thing, my ears got super hot and felt like they were on fire. than i got a very funny sensation in my jaw and felt like i was going to pass out.
i drank it on the way to work and had to pull over because i thought i was going to die and crash the car. 
i was "spun" so to say for 2 hours with the same heat comming from my ears the entire time.
lesson learned, NOT gonna do that again. 
i'll drink a red bull once in a while and will stick to my DD hazelnut coffee (light n sweet)
:cf


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Sounds like I want to stay away from that one.
> I like this stuff, just like they advertise, energy boost with-out the crash later.
> http://www.5hourenergy.com/
> I like a shot of this stuff in the afternoon, helps me stay awake for the drive home..:z
> ...


I had TWO of them yesterday and got nothing. That's why I got these. And yes, I was pitching a tent. :r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I am an 'Energy-drink junkie' and I don't care for these 5-6 hour energy drinks they advertise on the radio. If you want to REALLY fly, go get yourself some Redline. :tu


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

JaKaAch said:


> Sounds like I want to stay away from that one.
> I like this stuff, just like they advertise, energy boost with-out the crash later.
> http://www.5hourenergy.com/


:tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Yerba mate guys. Straight through the bombilla.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

You want some kick? Get one of these:

http://www.getyourfixx.com/

I have yet to find it but it has 500mg of caffeine in it! 20 ounces but still, that is A LOT of caffeine. Here is a site that breaks down caffeine content in energy drinks:

Clicky

After rough :al nights; I go with the Spike shooter.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> I had TWO of them yesterday and got nothing. That's why I got these. And yes, I was pitching a tent. :r


LOL Is this for real? I might need to take some tonight......

:r


----------

